# 4" pressure reducing valve



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I Went and looked at a job and it's a little over my head but I'm gonna bid and see how it goes. 


the customer wants a pressure reducing valve on a 4" copper waterline. I would like to find a valve that's threaded rather than flanged because I'd prefer to use propress. I also would prefer a valve that can be mounted vertically. Does anybody have a specific brand or suggestion that would work. 

I also need to call the inspector to ask my questions but do any Ohioans know if we can put a pressure reducing valve in the meter pit. I'd prefer to put it in the pit because I can put them "on by pass" and perform the work and not interrupt any service.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.cla-val.com/waterworks-pressure-relief-valves-c-1_4-l-en.html

These are what we use. They are really good. Very serviceable.

If you can put it in that meter chamber, put it right after the meter and put a new spool piece in. Easy peasy


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Watts model 115 it will be flanged but I'm not sure you can't get it threaded.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> http://www.cla-val.com/waterworks-pressure-relief-valves-c-1_4-l-en.html
> 
> These are what we use. They are really good. Very serviceable.
> 
> If you can put it in that meter chamber, put it right after the meter and put a new spool piece in. Easy peasy


Nothing this size is easy peasy the first time. But, done as directed above, I think you'll spend more time draining down and recharging the system then actually installing the assembly.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Nothing this size is easy peasy the first time. But, done as directed above, I think you'll spend more time draining down and recharging the system then actually installing the assembly.


Draining the system inside is one of my concerns. That's why I was thinking the by pass would be a better plan.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

if a water meter can go in that chamber, I dont see why a PRV couldnt...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just get a flange x flange Cla-Val...2 companion flanges....then thread on some 4" copper adapters braze on some 12" nipples at the shop in a controlled environment then just cut out your take off and propress away!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber patt said:


> if a water meter can go in that chamber, I dont see why a PRV couldnt...


Agree! Not only a water meter but if double check assemblies can be in a vault so should a PRV as long as its "accessible"


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

they make pro press flange fittings. I have used 2", I haven't looked into 4".


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Just looked, they make a 4" flanged x copper pro press. You're in. Schedule it for tomorrow morning.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

We have done some 3" and 4" press flanges. They work pretty good other than you have to have the large tool to make the presses.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I think you should be installing 2 prv, bypass and after meter. Also a meter on the bypass. Also a backflow assembly on each. Wow, this job just got juicy. Good thing too, last week was pathetic...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Just looked, they make a 4" flanged x copper pro press. You're in. Schedule it for tomorrow morning.


 Do you have a picture or part number.









Is this what your talking about?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> Do you have a picture or part number.
> 
> View attachment 51826
> 
> ...


That's it. I also saw an 8 bolt pattern.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pro press companion flanges? Dayamn!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Do you have a picture or part number. Is this what your talking about?


i do a lot of 21/2,3,4 one thing to remember nibco tool for nibco fittings. The price difference between veiga and nibco is sometimes half.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd be grooving it. I dunno about this pro-press business... I think vic fittings are cheaper?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually after looking a little closer I do believe you would have better results just measuring and ordering a piece of ductile iron the proper length.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Inspector said its okay to go in the pit


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Use a Wilkins ACV ZW 209 with a low flow bypass and speed controls. Give Wilkins a call and they will help you with any questions.just went to the factory in paso Robles for a class on automatic control valve looks intimidating but very simple


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flange it!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Talk to the utility inspector today and he informed me that pressure reducer would need to be installed after the Backflow. So this rules out my idea of putting it in the vault.


----------

